# Swedish Ice Scraper



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I know this will offend the purists but my drive is very susceptible to frost, if I don't use the car, sometimes it doesn't clear from one day to the next, so I need an effective scraper.

I don't use tepid water as that will typically just pool and refreeze on the drive giving different issues.
I don't like using too much chemical, can take ages and if used on the side windows, will just run down the doors. 
Bank card :lol: is ok on light frost but useless on ice
Leaving car running not really a great option either.

So after giving up on supermarket/garage/Halfrauds usual suspects, I decided to spend a bit more and after a bit of googling, ended up with a Swedish Ice Scraper.
http://www.swedishicescraper.se/
Got from these people - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360813827061

Really impressed. Very effective and a true straight edge with no chips or rough bits so I reckon less likely to introduce scratches than a cheapo.
Deffo worth checking out if you're a regular frost victim and don't mind touching the screen.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Have one of those, bit pricey but intelligent design and excellent quality mean it'll probably last forever. It does do an excellent job but because it's not very flexible it doesn't curve to the contour of your screen, so may take a few more passes to clear than a bendy cheap one would, but there you go.

I wanted the Volvo branded one with big fluffy cover instead of the normal neoprene, but it was 28 quid!!!


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

These look great, grabbed a couple (one as an Xmas gift).


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That is brilliant, i just bought one :thumb:


----------



## willywonker (Oct 27, 2016)

Oh man, it's costs me money every time I come on this forum :lol:

Love the simple design, and if it works better that the usual, bonus! Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Not a fan of ice scrapers too be honest, the risk of scratching the glass for the sake of 10mins with the heater on full just isn't worth it for me. 
But hey, if it works for you then that's good :thumb:


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks, just treatd myself to two,,one for the missus


----------



## Emiel866 (Nov 26, 2014)

Simple design, hopefully they won't scratch the glass. I am the 'let the car stationary for a couple of mins' guy, but these do look handy! 

No scratching issues with these?


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

I just turn the car on and wait 5-10 minutes for it to warm up.

Defrosts windows, gets oil and coolant upto temperature therefore reducing engine stresses and most importantly warms the inside of the car up. 

In my car I can start it then lock the doors as its keyless and walk back inside the house. If you try to drive off without the key the engine cuts out.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Emiel866 said:


> Simple design, hopefully they won't scratch the glass. I am the 'let the car stationary for a couple of mins' guy, but these do look handy!
> 
> No scratching issues with these?


its the dirt and grit on the glass from winter driving , that you then push around is what does the damage


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Appreciate it's not for everyone bot does the job for me, especially side windows which the interior defrost doesn't really touch.
It can also be zonal on the front screen and can take forever to get to the top.

I'll start the car, set to full def, which directs all air at windscreen, go round and scrape, get back in, by which time air is getting warm and this prevents interior condensation and the outside is clear all round and I'm good to go.

Hopefully works out for the peeps that have bought and won't be a thread full of complaints in a week!!


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Used mine this morning and just wanted to point out that it 'cuts' on the forward and backward stroke, which is a great timesaver, but it does mean that you can get shaved ice sprayed all over your hand, so gloves are recommended.

These relatively thin frosts we've been having are no problem for these scrapers, but when we get the thick chunky stuff on the screens that normally shatter your average scraper, that's when these baby's really come into their own.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Mcpx said:


> Used mine this morning and just wanted to point out that it 'cuts' on the forward and backward stroke,


Instructions say not to "scrub" I took that as making single directional strokes only..??
Also says to use the non angled edge for ice vs frost, I could only see the label if I removed the glove. Not sure what difference it would make tho.

Here's today's example, using the defrosters would take about an hour to get these side windows clear. This made mincemeat of them in half a dozen swipes.



















(Gratuitous frozen bead shot  )









Bottom line - if you use a scraper, I believe this is one of the best out there; if you don't like scrapers, this won't change your mind!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm guessing that with a section of that website called 'Ice Scraper News', their office must be a riot to work in! :lol::lol:

Joking aside it does look quite good. I tend to use water as I'm parked on gravel and no worries about it freezing but not a bad idea to have one in the car for when you're not in range of warm water.


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Seems to do the trick! Good to see a scraper that users are happy with and actually do the job they are supposed to do.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Could you not use a pre-icer or a simple cover?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

"using the defrosters would take about an hour to get these side windows clear"

What car is that, i'd take it back.

Mrs ML heats instant as it has electric supplementary heating, but even my C1 takes about 3-5 minutes top to defrost.

I haven't used a scraper for about 10 years.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I try and keep my cars garaged as much as possible but on occasions when one has to stay outside overnight I make sure it's our Nissan Leaf - the ability to have timed preheat (ready for the school run on weekdays) or remote activated (app-based) preheating means the car is fully defrosted and toasty warm
in the cabin within 10 minutes even when it's been -8 overnight (like it was recently).


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I don my jacket, brew in hand and defrost both cars, sitting in mine (heated seats) whilst they both defrost. If it's bad I will spray some de-icer on, if it's really bad I will use a plastic scraper which works well.

I used to use a Halfords discount card to remove the ice but unfortunately it only removed about 20%...


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

robertdon777 said:


> "using the defrosters would take about an hour to get these side windows clear"
> 
> What car is that, i'd take it back.
> 
> ...


OK, hour may have been exaggeration!! But there is no decent vent to the side windows so takes ages. I'd rather scrape and be on my way than sit waiting for it.
I can do timed or remote ventilation but not heating as I don't have the auxiliary heating option.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I purchased one a few years ago, still works fine.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

JB052 said:


> I purchased one a few years ago, still works fine.


Mines about two years old too, still looks like new.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Good bit of kit, had one a couple of years now.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

sshooie said:


> I used to use a Halfords discount card to remove the ice but unfortunately it only removed about 20%...




I sit and wait too. Once the car is moving the side windows clear pretty quick.

I like to use deicer spray but haven't seen it in yet just the rattle can types.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

